# Wheels - Brake Dust - Help2



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

I have 20" Bayren wheels on my car, they were recently refurbished.










I do wash these every week, and have found that brake dust is killing the front wheels.

So I bought these things to help me clean and protect the wheels.

Was told this is the best cleaner - it will remove anything once applied even break dust: this did not remove the brake dust!
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=VAL-BILBWC-1L

Bought for the ease of cleaning - found this to spray dirst all over me during the cleaning process! 
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=EZD-MINIBRUSH

End goal is to apply this: Blooby expensive for a small bottle!
http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=GTE-C5-15

Brake dust is not coming off the wheels, and from what I have been told is that this has burnet into the alloy.

I need to use something like this http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=CPX-IRONX-50 to bun it off..

Any help? Thoughts appreciated…


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you use the Bilbury neat? If not then do so. 
The wheel brush in you link is one of the best on the market! If you can't get on with it then you may want to consider wheel woollies. 
The c5 is regarded to be the best sealant for wheels although you need the wheels to be spot less first if applied correctly this should last a year. 
Iron x will help with cleaning after you have used the Bilbury. 

I use Meguiars wheel brighter on heavily soiled wheels as its very strong (acid) but only when there in good condition. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

nope did not use it neat, will try this over the next few days.
Wheel woollies? which ones? link would be good..

I was told to use Ironx, as this burns off the brake dust..? then seal it..


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Iron X left for a while should shift it.

i've heard wonder wheels is one of the strongest wheel cleaners out there but I've never used it so cant comment.

I get on fine with bilberry wheel cleaner to get the proper dirt off, then go over again with wolfs de-ioniser gel or Iron X to remove stubborn brake dust.

Your right, wheel brushes flick dirt everywhere but I've yet to find a way around that.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I am thinking on those wheels, will iron x be safe on those, as you have polished lip on the outside, have not tried iron x, but might worth while considering, but i;m not to sure of your wheels will allow that.

They have been refurbished, and brake dust sticking, well try and get the brake dust off first of all, i;m not to sure on which product to use on those wheels, but once done, 100% seal them.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Iron x dissolves metal particles and look in wheels cat on polishedbliss.co.uk for wheel woollies .


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

£36 for the wollies :doublesho

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html

think i will carry on using the sponges i have..

just need to find the right stuff, as if i clean them once and all the brake dust is gone, or look like it will go..

i will remove each wheel, clean and seal..


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Cleaning the wheels with Bilbery...

Is the correct way to use?

Spray on the wheels, and leave to set for 10min. (it does dry up in this time)
Use a wet sponge to wipe down?
hose any excess off


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I do love those particular Beyern wheels, but then I've been a sucker for many-spoke designs since I first clapped eyes on the original Sierra Cossy 

You seem to be balking quite alot at the cost of looking after them, but wheel woolies will last an eternity even if abused (and mine have been abused!).

G5 is the absolute ultimate solution. You'll probably need two bottles with that many spokes and that size wheel, but it really is the very best fifty quid you'll ever spend.

And IronX will make short work of all the brake dust and other "fallout" type muckiness.

Of course, if you hit upon a formula that works for you with your current products that's great, but your situation sounds just like mine was up until I had my wheels professionally sealed with G5 in the Autumn...

I simply couldn't find a wheel cleaning product that I was happy with until then - and I tried quite a few - but IronX came closest.


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Do not let it dry in!!!


----------



## star (Nov 14, 2011)

I can imagine getting iron x to spray evenly over that style of wheel to be a pain.
Why not try applying it with a cloth to ensure even coverage or try their Iron X paste which is meant for tough spot application.

Or something like Wolf's decon gel (same idea as Iron X) which I've heard is ok to let dry onto the wheels. So you could leave this to do its thing for even longer?


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

SamUK said:


> £36 for the wollies :doublesho
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-wheel-woolies-cat4.html
> 
> ...





Bel said:


> You seem to be balking quite alot at the cost of looking after them, but wheel woolies will last an eternity even if abused (and mine have been abused!).


What he said!

They're not the cheapest, but they work, they're ultra safe (unlike a sponge which will scratch/mar the finish) and they last.

I'd go with Wolf's Decon Gel for your chemical clean and a good set of brushes then seal the wheels afterwards to prevent the same happening again.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> What he said!
> 
> They're not the cheapest, but they work, they're ultra safe (unlike a sponge which will scratch/mar the finish) and they last.
> 
> I'd go with Wolf's Decon Gel for your chemical clean and a good set of brushes then seal the wheels afterwards to prevent the same happening again.


I was in the same boat a few months back " £36 for wheel brushes??!!! Never!"
But now the cost doesn't seem so ridiculous now that i've seen how hard wheels can be to clean and seen how good the woolies work, it also helps that they can be used for a variety of things such as grills, gaps and other hard to reach places


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Autobahn is very good. Really good durability. A little pot will last aaaaaages!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

You may all shoot me down here but I think the wheel finish is the problem.
I have seen very often on refurbished alloys wheels that brake dust "burns" in quicker and attaches itself more stubbornly than a OEM finish.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

composite said:


> Do not let it dry in!!!


Does that maybe mean i am not applying enough? as it does dry up fairly quickly?

Though they recommend to wait 10 mins...


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

SKY said:


> You may all shoot me down here but I think the wheel finish is the problem.
> I have seen very often on refurbished alloys wheels that brake dust "burns" in quicker and attaches itself more stubbornly than a OEM finish.


I am beginning to think that, and am hoping that once i get them cleaned and sealed i should be ok..

the guy who did the refurbs, is no where to be found.. The finish is nice and clean, its just the brake dust sticking is a killer.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

star said:


> I can imagine getting iron x to spray evenly over that style of wheel to be a pain.
> Why not try applying it with a cloth to ensure even coverage or try their Iron X paste which is meant for tough spot application.
> 
> Or something like Wolf's decon gel (same idea as Iron X) which I've heard is ok to let dry onto the wheels. So you could leave this to do its thing for even longer?


Yes, but all i need it for it the patches where the brake dust is stuck to the wheel..so was told to spray on the effected area and wait for it to change color..and wash off...


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To the op, as they have been refurbished your alloy wheels, it may be tar deposits sitting on the alloy rim, as seeing no picture of the actual front wheels, its heard to say which product will work, the picture is showing the rear alloy of your bm, when touching them with finger does the spec come off.

To be honest with yourself, they are such a intricate design and very compact spokes, you really should of protected them straight away when the wheels were refurbished, then place on the car.

Really i would take them off the car, and clean and protect them fully, and place them back on.


----------



## sideswipe (Jan 19, 2012)

I have 19' m-parras with a polished face have used rim wax on these from new 2 years on they are still like new..http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff507/sashsquash/IMAG0253.jpg


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

sideswipe said:


> I have 19' m-parras with a polished face have used rim wax on these from new 2 years on they are still like new..http://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff507/sashsquash/IMAG0253.jpg


Nice.. :thumb: but are they actually on the car? :car:


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, i went out and bought a jet wash..

I sprayed the Bilbery on the wheels left for 3 mins, gave it another spary and left for another few mins..Then Jet washed, and they came out clean, though the brake dust was still there..

So turns out i did not need the wheel brush - but hey it looks and feels nice and will keep it for when i need to clean the wheels with out the jetwash!

Now for the brake Dust! 
I sprayed on the IronX - left to settle for a few mins, then jet washed - All Brake Dust still there!

So I sprayed the wheel again, and left to settle and used a tooth brush to gently brush the rim with a tooth brush,then jet washed and all the brake dust gone

Not sealed the wheels yet, as this requires time and effort..

Pics from when i cleaned it last:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

C5 may be expensive but it is classed as one of the best wheel sealants so I did some maths to show you whats best 



Alloy wheels - Wheel sealant + brake dust = :wall: Time spent cleaning

Alloy wheels + Wheel sealant + brake dust =  Stupidly easy to clean

Hope this helps :lol:


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

BTW just to add, i got my cleaning stuff from here: http://www.shinearama.co.uk/ hope its ok to mention this!

real good service, all items packaged very well..they also seem to send lollypops with there orders - which my kids loved...


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Once you get them nice and clean use a polish and wax, this makes it so much easier to wash them next time imo


----------

